# Where can you find terminal screws for OS amps?



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm looking for terminal screws for a few OS amps I have and can't seem to find any. Does anyone know where a guy can find some. I've seen a few on ebay but they're outrageouslly priced. I've also checked local shops and struck out. I'd really like to find the correct style screws for appearance. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Define high price. better yet provide link to what exactly we talk about here.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

This is what I'm looking for. There's also nickel plated ones listed that are 2 for $7.25. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261682573489


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Usually they sold for about buck a piece with free shipping. Considering ebay fees price seems to be fair. New Qty 16 Gold Plated Amplifier Power and Speaker Terminal Screws | eBay


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

That seems more reasonable. I just thought the price seemed high but maybe that's average. I've got one 4ch amp missing 8 screws so it would get pretty expense fast @ 4 for $10. Thanks.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I always replace them all if only one screw got damaged, other were overtightened most likely as well. cheap insurance and they make amp looks fresh.8 screws plus 3 at power terminals but usually those use bigger square washer that you can`t replace independently from screw as it has smaller diameter and can`t be taken off the screw.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Fortunately they're all the same size on the 4ch amp. I agree replacing them all would definitely look cleaner.

Now I just need to find some for an OS PPI Sedona.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

63flip said:


> Fortunately they're all the same size on the 4ch amp. I agree replacing them all would definitely look cleaner.
> 
> Now I just need to find some for an OS PPI Sedona.


picture?


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's a pic of the Sedona that needs a terminal screw. This one is kind off odd because the washer is more rectangular and not square.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

63flip said:


> Here's a pic of the Sedona that needs a terminal screw. This one is kind off odd because the washer is more rectangular and not square.


 Doesn`t seems very different from what i linked on ebay. replace all 3 with the same size, if threads the same 4mm.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

If you look closely the washers are rectangular and not square. I tried to use some I scavenged from another amp and the washers were to wide. The terminals on that amp are deeper than they are wide.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Have you tried calling PPI and see if they would sell you some spares? I'm sure they still have the parts available.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

jb4674 said:


> Have you tried calling PPI and see if they would sell you some spares? I'm sure they still have the parts available.


Tried PPI Support/Parts. No luck, the amps are to old. 

I just received some 4mm terminal screws I bought off eBay and they fit the amp I ordered them for perfectly but are to big for the PPI Sedona. The Sedona is definitely smaller...maybe a 3.5mm or could be standard. I'm going to take one of the screws to a local hardware store and have it gauged to know for sure.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Bump.....

I still haven't had any luck finding terminal screws for a couple OS amps I have. I just scored a US AMPS 400 off my local CL and it needs some terminal screws replaced. They're 3.5mm and I can't locate them anywhere. The old school PPI Sedona's also use the 3.5mm screws. 

It's beginning to look like my only option is to tap the terminals out to 4mm. That size is more common and readily available. 

So, anyone know of a source for the 3.5mm terminal screws?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

63flip said:


> Bump.....
> 
> I still haven't had any luck finding terminal screws for a couple OS amps I have. I just scored a US AMPS 400 off my local CL and it needs some terminal screws replaced. They're 3.5mm and I can't locate them anywhere. The old school PPI Sedona's also use the 3.5mm screws.
> 
> ...


Hay man,
The two sizes I've seen and ordered are 4mm and 3mm. Try looking for the 3mm's.

I bought 2 sets of 25 just over a year ago for $20 shipped to my door from eBay. Just keep looking, they're there cheap if you can find them.


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

if you have a local hobby shop in the area go to the
DUBRO rack. 
they will be a different style of head but will fit the threads for little expendature.


----------

